# Prozentrechnung



## ulf123 (26. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben*

Hab da auch mal ne frage
 und zwar 

wollte ich 
	
	
	



```
<?
$zahlx = 5
$zahly = "10%"
$zahlx - $zahly = $zahlz
echo $zahlz
?>
```
 aber er rechnet immer nur 

5-10
und nicht 
5-10%

was kann ich tun 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## German (26. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben*


```
<?
$zahlx = 5;
$zahly = 0.1;
$zahlx - $zahlx*$zahly = $zahlz;
echo $zahlz;
?>
```

% hat in PHP eine andere Bedeutung:
Modulus, Rest einer Ganzzahldivision.
http://de3.php.net/manual/de/language.operators.arithmetic.php

BTW 
Dein Bsp. muß nen Parse-Error erzeugen weil keine ; am Zeilenende,
$zahly = "10%"; gibt einen Textstring.


----------



## ulf123 (26. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben*

Gibt es eine möglich keit mit % in php zu rechen

Danke für die schnellen antworten


----------



## Marvin Schmidt (27. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben*


```
<?php
$wert = 5;
$zehn_prozent = $wert / 100 * 10;
// 100% = 5
//   1% = 5/100
//  10% = 5/100*10
//      = 0.5
$differenz = $wert - $zehn_prozent;
?>
```

Gruß
Marvin


----------



## Individuum (27. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben*

geht doch auch noch einfacher


```
$10prozent = $zahl * 0.10; 
// oder
$110prozent = $zahl * 1.10;
```


----------



## Marvin Schmidt (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben*

Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass der Prozentsatz statisch ist, dann geht das natürlich auch so, wie du es geschrieben hast. Wenn der Prozentsatz allerdings variabel ist, bringt einem das nicht viel.

Gruß


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Oktober 2004)

*Re: Ganzzahlen mit führende Nullen ausgeben*

Das lernt man doch schon sehr früh in Mathe.

_Prozentwert = Grundwert * Prozentsatz in %_ ergo _Prozentwert = Grundwert * (Prozentsatz / 100)_

In PHP also:


```
<?php

function prozentwert($prozentsatz,$grundwert);
    return $grundwert * ($prozentsatz / 100);
}

echo prozentwert(5,100);        // Gibt 5 zurück

?>
```

Fertig.


----------

